
Just looking for feedback on an idea - mattslead
I&#x27;m attempting to validate a concept for a mobile app before I start down the wrong path. Here&#x27;s the general idea:<p>A subscription or fee-based mobile app which features hundreds of high-value, standardized, digital coupons to local businesses.<p>I know what your thinking: &quot;um... Groupon beat ya to it... and it&#x27;s free.&quot;<p>But would consumers pay a small fee for a service with  more relevant, targeted discounts to better local businesses with just as much or more savings potential?<p>Obviously the &quot;how&quot; is the hard part, but just wanted to run this by some people smarter than me.<p>Truly appreciate any thoughts!<p>-Matt
======
admindog
Talk to me.... I have a better one for you! <malkaliaam@gmail.com>

